# Lost concealer! ): ):



## mizjmakeup (Nov 5, 2012)

*Since this is the rant section, I just gotta rant! *

*About a week ago, my friend (who sells Motives cosmetics) gave me some more concealer that I wanted. I was going to pay her, but she just gave it to me as a gift! I was super happy (expecially since it lasts forever &amp; saved me $20 or so...)! I've seriously used the product every single day since I got it. The last day I used it was on Saturday. I got up, went into the bathroom, used the concealer, did the rest of my makeup &amp; finished. I didn't touch my makeup all day after that. Sunday morning I got up and looked all over for it. Its just gone! Along with my mascara. I can't find that either. I swear they both never left the bathroom, I never took them out. I cleaned the entire bathroom, looked all over my room, basically anywhere it could be and just nothing! Its almost like they just got up and walked away! I'm so upset... ): ): Hopefully it will turn up soon! I really need that concealer!*


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 7, 2012)

I am sorry you misplaced your stuff. I know sometimes my kids walk off with mine or animals knocking them off of counters. Hope you find it soon!


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Since this is the rant section, I just gotta rant! *
> 
> *About a week ago, my friend (who sells Motives cosmetics) gave me some more concealer that I wanted. I was going to pay her, but she just gave it to me as a gift! I was super happy (expecially since it lasts forever &amp; saved me $20 or so...)! I've seriously used the product every single day since I got it. The last day I used it was on Saturday. I got up, went into the bathroom, used the concealer, did the rest of my makeup &amp; finished. I didn't touch my makeup all day after that. Sunday morning I got up and looked all over for it. Its just gone! Along with my mascara. I can't find that either. I swear they both never left the bathroom, I never took them out. I cleaned the entire bathroom, looked all over my room, basically anywhere it could be and just nothing! Its almost like they just got up and walked away! I'm so upset... ): ): Hopefully it will turn up soon! I really need that concealer!*


 Do you live with siblings or room mates who may have taken them? I know sometimes sister's (and brother's girl friends) have sticky fingers.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 13, 2012)

If someone else lives with you, they might have accidentally knocked it over and misplaced it somewhere--or tried it but forgot to return it, or even forgot they had it?

I know my sister's snuck into my room, tried things, and forgot she even had them; she wasn't intentionally 'stealing', it just slipped her mind. I was super bummed because I thought I lost my favorite scarf for a good couple months--but sure enough, when my sis was cleaning out her room, I saw it crumpled up in the bottom of one of her drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Nov 19, 2012)

lol. nahh. I live with my mom and sister. They were helping me look for it. Even the day it was missing, my sister had a friend over and I had her ask her too! She didn't even know what concealer was! It STILL is gone! I can't believe it. But... I got a cheaper one at the store and it is doing good for now until it turns up!


----------

